# Starting Vista DNS socketx.ocx error 'SocketXCtl'



## ricy (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello everyone,Can somebody help me how I can solve the following problem:When windows Vista is starting up and on the moment that Vista is building up the desktop icons I get following error message window#Begin of error message#DNS Failed to load control 'SocketXCtl' from socketx.ocx. Your version of socket.ocx may be outdated.Make sure you are using the version of the control that was provided with your application.  #END Of Error Message#Neither I see the clock in my Sidbar at the right side of vista's desktop !Thx,Ricy.


----------



## spironox (Jun 26, 2007)

see if u can update the pc and hey did u upgrade from any old version of windows


----------



## attadaved (Apr 25, 2008)

Check this out... www.dnsenquiry.com to get information about ip etc.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 25, 2008)

go to msconfig < startup and uncheck the .ocx file .. apply and restart ... i think ur problem wud get solved ! .. i experienced the same before and solved it liked this only


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 27, 2008)

Sry for bumping ... but this ordinary thread has got 4700 views .. oh


----------

